# unknown fish at LIP



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

if you have been to lip in the last few weeks or so you may have noticed a strange looking fish. I called it an angel fish because it well looked like one but after looking through a fish identifying book i have noticed that it is a young african pompano.

this is what it looked like in the water












that was not i picture i took note what it looked like 

this is the best picture i could find of one


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I’m not sure if it’s an Af.pomp. Note how large, extended and rounded the peck fins are on the fish in the pic and how short and pointed they are in the drawing. If those long, lighted lines are part of the fish, I don’t have a clue what it might be. Often this time of year, there is a lot of phosphorous in the water that will light up when agitated. I wonder if it is just a small fish leaving a trail of lighted phosphorous? Check the ID book for a fish that matches minus the long lines top and bottom. Those large pecks should help in the ID.


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw one of those in the break water down at Avalon pier in OBX last week. African pompano was my first thought, Those are surely fins and not phos. in the water. I have no idea what it was and no one else did.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

no those things are attached to the fish and i looked in the book for something like it and it is a yound african pompano


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I don't know what it is but it's certainly interesting. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Yes, Af. pomp.

http://www.thejump.net/id/juvenile-african-pompano.htm


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

The real question is where's its mommy


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

on the wrecks off the coast.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

It looks like a fish with braid in it's mouth.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

saw one at avolon cuple weeks back


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks to me like a lion fish....very poisonous


----------



## Loop Wing (Aug 23, 2006)

the fins are about 3 feet long. NOT a lion fish. It is an AF


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

One of the group called "Look Downs" has very long streamers like the picture shown.
I caught one in a cast net full of Menhaden.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

its not a look down their fins are not nearly that long


----------

